# Specialized Customer Service email address?



## joep721 (May 4, 2009)

Okay, I'll admit I'm blind sometimes (ask my wife) but I've been over the Specialized website looking for the link to their "ask a customer service rep a question" tab. Anyone have their email address? I want to ask them a question. 

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*R T F M*

Click on Support, then Contact Specialized. Follow the instructions in the second paragraph. You get the link to send an e-mail request from the webpage after you made an effort to search their support page first. YOu have to do a search first and look at a result. Not an e-mail address, but an e-mail generated from their website. You could also call them on the phone.

http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCGlobalPages.jsp?pageName=contactus

Hi, 
Thanks for looking us up. Your best resource for information on Specialized is your local Specialized Dealer. Check out our Dealer Locator if you'd like help finding one near you. 

We also have a great Online Customer Support site where all kinds of useful things can be found. *This is where you can also send us an email via the "Contact a Customer Service Rep" tab.* Search the knowledge base for your answer and if you are unable to find what you are looking for, contact a Customer Service Rep by clicking the link.


----------



## joep721 (May 4, 2009)

Seriously RTFM? I did and on the screen (via your link) I don't have a "*Contact a Customer Service Rep" tab*" if I had I wouldn't have asked a question. Thanks!


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Oops*



joep721 said:


> Seriously RTFM? I did and on the screen (via your link) I don't have a "*Contact a Customer Service Rep" tab*" if I had I wouldn't have asked a question. Thanks!


I was just in the Lounge so I was in a smartass posting mood.

It is kind of wierd to get to the Customer Service Tab...

1) You have to go to the Support page.
2) You have to click on Online Customer Support.
3) YOu have to search by keyword for something.
4) YOu have to click on and read at least one of the search results.
5) Go back to Search Results
6) Only then will Contact a Customer Service Rep appear.

It's awkward and not intuitive but if you follow the steps you get there. Of course you could always try the phone.


----------



## joep721 (May 4, 2009)

Thanks for the info. Your right it isn't intuitive but thanks for your help. I would love to call but can't during working hours. I won't forget how to do this now.  Thanks!


----------

